# Jobsite Air Cleaners



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Can anyone give an overview of the different job site air cleaners? I see the ads for build clean and I've seen others for as little as $150. Anything decent and portable under $500? I typically have plastic up, but would like a second level of defense outside, or possibly inside, the work space whatever the situation might necessitate.


----------



## dulltoothbeaver (May 16, 2011)

What have you seen for $150? Everything I've seen has been closer to $1050!


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

dulltoothbeaver said:


> What have you seen for $150? Everything I've seen has been closer to $1050!


http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-1030000-Cleaner-Filtration-System/dp/B00004T181


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-1030000-Cleaner-Filtration-System/dp/B00004T181


Apt, great timing on your question, I am after the same thing myself.

I got one of the shop vac filters you linked a couple of years ago.

For low volume dust it worked pretty well for a while, 18x 40 addition, mostly during finish stages.

It is not a long term solution for the job site. The on off switch burnt out.
Even with filter cleaning/replacements and cleaning out the unit, the motor has started to wear out.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

There are a few threads on this out there. Here’s one.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/buildclean-did-anyone-figure-out-cfm-245585/

We have a couple of the A600s and I’m very happy. Note: They are not quiet… They are not light. They do their job very well. I don’t have any comparison to some of the others.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

So it sounds like it's the a600 or the build clean... Nothing easily portable or more affordable. That's too bad.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I realize the Shop Vac is not high end, but I like it. It's cheap. It can't be compared to the Buildclean. I like it so much, I would buy 2.

We have one. For smaller jobs it works just fine. Not the best, but good enough. We will be remodeling a kitchen. Plastic off the area and run the air cleaner inside the work area. It's not too loud. It's small, so it doesn't get in the way. Since it's small, its easy to move around and transport.


----------



## woodman2011 (Apr 28, 2016)

What is in the air? Might consider stopping at the source with some sort of attachment. Saw a dust cylinder thing that might be useful. Goes with a shp vac i think.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Apt, I just looked up the Shop-Vac unit and while it is considerably less expensive it has some short comings.

•	It only has a CFM rating of 235. The A600 pulls 600 (on high) and we felt like we needed 2 of them on a recent basement remodel.
•	It captures particles at 5 microns. The A600 captures particles at .3 microns.
•	I don’t see a way to make it a negative air machine. I suppose you could rig something.

Just a few things to consider.

Paul


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

woodman2011 said:


> What is in the air? Might consider stopping at the source with some sort of attachment. Saw a dust cylinder thing that might be useful. Goes with a shp vac i think.


I use festool vac when I can, but that's not always. General sawdust and dirt is what I'm looking to cut down. Something that will help with general air quality and also give the appearance that I'm trying to do something about a common complaint among homeowners who are getting work done...


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> •	I don’t see a way to make it a negative air machine. I suppose you could rig something.
> 
> Just a few things to consider.
> 
> Paul



By adding an extra hose to the exhaust port of a shop vac and sending it out side would create negative pressure in a room. You would have to limit where make up air was coming from to have it be effective. 

Having an another open window would defeat the benefit of it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Aframe said:


> By adding an extra hose to the exhaust port of a shop vac and sending it out side would create negative pressure in a room. You would have to limit where make up air was coming from to have it be effective.
> 
> Having an another open window would defeat the benefit of it.


The unit is 13” in diameter. You could take a 12” hose and use some duct tape to create a collar to attach it with. As I said “I suppose you could rig something”.

Apt, we found it most useful during demo, drywall and anytime you’re cleaning-up (using a broom). My painters sprayed the wall and ceiling primer then the trim. They had the A600 running at the time (vented out the window) and they believe a considerable amount of the overspray and fumes were captured/sent out of the room. They now own one.

I think at 235 CFM you’re only giving the appearance that you’re doing something. I think 600 CFM is sufficient for a bath or medium sized kitchen and 1200 CFM is required for larger spaces.

Apt, also consider in the old days we used to make our own for probably $50. We would get an old furnace blower (free from our HVAC guys) and build a plywood box. Install a regular furnace filter on the input side and a 12” hose out the window on the output side. This got us by for a decade until we were ready to invest heavier into it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I thought about making my own...
A600 is $1000+, right?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't have much experience with them, but the guys cutting out some concrete for me were using something similar to this with a gas powered Stihl concrete saw, after their electric Hilti with vac kept throwing the breaker. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Allegro-953...553017?hash=item35d9a23539:g:6qAAAOSwI~VTxsVp






It doesn't filter anything, it just sucks it all outside, but it does keep it from making a mess indoors.

I just saw that one is only an 8", theirs was probably a 24", but you could see it suck the dust right out of the air.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Yeah I thought about making my own...
> A600 is $1000+, right?


I found ours on Spycore. I think I only paid $600 and change each (looks like the best price I see now is $800). There are some accessories you’ll need (pre-filters, 8” hose). Shop the pre-filters – I think we found ours for about $40 (some places were $80) for a pack of 20.

On dry dust (wood, drywall, etc.) you can blow out the pre-filter with your compressor. Wet dust (paint) just toss them. We also use ours in the shop when we’re spraying (water born) finishes… what an incredible difference. We have not had to replace the HEPA filter yet (the unit has lights that flash when the filters need changing).

Do not buy the intake manifold. We bought one and it’s not needed (port on the unit is 8”). We also bought 8” x 25’ flex duct (this is what we use) and a 10” x 250’ flat duct. If you want the flat duct, let me know – I have no intention of using 1 foot of it yet alone 250’ of it.

You now know everything about the A600 that I know. Good luck! I think Barri bought the Build-clean unit. Maybe he can give us a review of his experience.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought a Buildclean a month back or so. Have used it on a few jobs. So far I love it. You can see dust in the air getting pulled towards it. On a bathroom remodel we used it on my carpenter, my subs, and myself noticed how clean the air was. You could tell just by breathing it. Obviously in small areas like bathrooms when doing demo the room can easily get full of dust, but this thing just filters it all out. FYI I've only used it without attaching ductwork, it just filters the air & recirculates it. Love it!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Just to add a couple more things:

Before we bought the first A600, I compared it to the Buildclean unit. They are virtually identical – with the exception of price. Price of the unit and price of the filters as well. I called Buildclean and asked them to tell me why I should spend an additional $400 on their unit – They had none. They actually said the A600 was a nice unit. That clinched it for me.

On the negative side of the A600. Both our units seem to have “temperamental” switches. They work, but there is some “clicking” noise that comes out of them. It is not a definite “on”. 

The second item is that there are situations where I would like to run it without the HEPA filter. The pre-filter does not fit without the HEPA filter in place. I think this can be “rigged” to work – I just haven’t had time to make a rig.

Now I'm done... really!


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use a 2000cfm air scrubber, which works great...about $800

The downside is the fact that it weighs 140lbs and is nearly impossible to transport alone. I wish I opted for a smaller unit.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We have the Build Clean. I didn't know about the A600 when I bought the Build Clean. We got it on sale after JLC last year.

I've never really thought about the idea of not using the Hepa filter but pretty sure the BC won't run without both filters and both filters being clean enough because of sensors it's got. It's nice having a cleaner environment though. We use it in a variety of setups and have been really happy with the performance.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

What did you get it for? How much does it weigh?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

All I remember for sure is that it was 10% off. I think the unit at the time was around $1,000. I got the unit, an additional case of 5 pre filters, and the hose for running it in a negative air setup for a total of something around $1,100 I think.

Weight, I have no idea... It's easy for one man to carry it though a house though. It's on site so I can't weigh it right now.


----------

